

Alert: Sending http://: crashes everyone in a skype chat currently - Urgo
http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/02/these-8-characters-crash-skype-and-once-theyre-in-your-chat-history-the-app-cant-start/

======
themoogle
this really makes me mad. Now I can't do any work!

